# Question about 3pt hitch hydraulics



## NCDeere (Oct 14, 2004)

This weekend I was doing some bush-hogging with my new 4510. But, a lot of junk from the tall weeds got on top of the bushhog and I decided to clean it off (not that it really mattered). So, I stopped the tractor (but left it running) and raised the bushhog up as high as it would go. While cleaning it off, it seemed that the bushhog lowered a little and when it did, it was like the hydraulics raised it back up to the setting I had it at. What do you think about that? Doesn't that sound wierd? Is that normal? I would think that if I have it all the way up, it should stay there. Do you think I have an issue with my hydraulics? I am a little confused and a little concerned as I only have about 6 hours on it. Let me know what you think.

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I think its normal.I know the full size tractors do it.With them it has something to do with the draft control.Not sure if a Compact has that or not?But basically what it was doing is the hydraulics was leaking down a bit.The tractor running it was just recovering and coming back up to where you had it set.If you have it raised and shut off it will slowly creep down.


----------



## NCDeere (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *If you have it raised and shut off it will slowly creep down. *


Wouldn't that indicate a problem with the hydraulics? This is my first tractor so forgive the ignorance. But shouldn't the hydraulics hold where you put them unless there is a problem? My brother-in-law's compact tractor does the same thing and he thinks he has leaky valves. He's not worried about it, but his tractor is 14 years old.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Depends on how fast it drops.If it is a slow process I would not be concerned.Try it by having the mower up and engine off.If it drops very quickly then yes I would have it checked.But if it takes a few hours or more I would say it is normal.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

The 3-point on my old MF drops down from full lift to full down in about an hour. I was told that the seals need to be replaced, but that it wasn't _really_ a critical issue, unless I just felt like spending money.

-=A=-


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

My 25 year old Kubota L185 does the same thing and has done it since I bought the tractor in March of this year. I was a little concerned and asked the dealer about it and his response is the seals are leaking a little and it is perfectly normal (basically the old saying "They all do that"). If you are still concerned I would have the dealer check it out but do not expect anything because all tractors do it and it is normal. 

I do recall reading in more then one operators manual that they advise to block up the implement if you get under it, when raised. The reason in all the operators guides is if the hydraulics fail you are not crushed. Makes sense to me so I get the blocks out and block up

So finally if you are really concerned go ahead and have the service man take a look and get his iopinion on it. After all the tractor is new and you did PAY out the nose to have it so have it checked and make sure it is ok.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well first if you dont mind me going off topic a bit.. You realy should never go anywere near a brush hog when the tractor is running. Granted I am sure the PTO was off, but still, that is a REAL dangerous attachment, and I would ALWAYS shut down the tractor, before you work anywere near it. 


Well off my soap box now As for the problem at hand. 

I would also check it to see if it falls while not running. If so, I would take it back to have looked at. Granted my old ford does it, but it has God knows how many hours, and is 55years old. I am guessing its normal though, and just your tractor working to keep the hight you selected.


----------

